# Grown men brought to their knees (part 1 of 2)



## Harbison

Labor day weekend is a very special time of the year. As we prepare to leave one season and get ready to enjoy another, we give thanks to the working men and women of this great country. We work to achieve our own version of the American dream. We are free to live our lives as and where we see fit. We are America; we are free! We cherish this freedom even above life itself. So many have and are willing to pay the ultimate price so that we will remain forever free. In recognition of their service, their dedication, Hubbard's Marina sponsored a morning fishing trip with Captain Frank on the Friendly Fisherman. Please take a special moment to pay tribute to the following Coast Guard members who joined us in celebrating our Labor day; our freedom: Mr. Dereck B. Calhoun, Mr. Kevin M. Gill, Mr. Jeremy Eostmead, Mr. Franco Yug, Mr. Chris Gilboney, Mr. Omar Rivera, Mr. Alberto Sanchez, Ms. Raneata Lemke, Mr. Brian D. Teel, Mr. Tom Murry, Mr. Kevin Harvey. Open wide John's Pass bridge. Our Coast Guard is on a mission, a mission to catch fish: 
Can these men of the sea actually catch fish. Mister Kevin Harvey, USCG, shows Roger, Hubbard's office manager, how it's done:  
These patriotic Americans autograph a Hubbard's T shirt for us; what a treasure:  Ok! It is now time to kick off our celebration with a thirty nine hour excursion to the Northern boundaries of the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds, where the big boys play. We want to see 'Grown men brought to their knees' by the mighty amber jack. 
Can this fish, this power-house actually force young muscular men to their knees? Join me as we find out together. There is always so much to see and do around John's Pass. Just look at the beautiful bird sitting on that piling:  Early Saturday morning, mangrove snapper time. Look at that smile on Ms. Kinda Bush. Kinda was born in Washington State, lived most of her life in Wyoming, and is now a resident of Madeira Beach. Kinda is one happy woman to be a Floridian:  The bite was slow, but many impressive mangos paid for their breakfast:    Mister Craig Scott, Regular's Club member, is proud of Middle Ground size vermilion snapper:  Breakfast time, Tammy time. Hot biscuits & country gravy, eggs, and hash browns. How better to issue in the morning:  The AJ's want their breakfast:  The bite is slow, but many very nice fish hit the deck: Hold on! What has Rich got himself into now? Mister Sipple is in his battle stance; not yet on his knees, but not far from it:  The mighty AJ is taking the battle to Richard. On & on goes the great fight. Rich is now on the bow of the Florida with no end in sight. Suddenly, without warning, the line goes limp, shark attack. One bite is all it took. Even Captain Bryon is amazed:  Man! These things are getting serious:  Craig, congratulations: (Watch Craig's great battle in the video at the end)  Mister Rick Martus, Dolton IL., Sir, bet you are glad you had that electric reel for our Florida fish:


----------



## Harbison

Grown men brought to their knees (part 2 of 2)
Rick Martus, Dolton IL., Sir, bet you are glad you had that electric reel for our Florida fish: 

Mister Stover, Brandon, Florida can be proud of you: 
 Who is doing all of that screaming? Mister Ronnie McCune, Lutz, Florida, what's going on? This can't be a fish; I have hooked a run-a-way freight train. On & on goes the great battle. The winner is in doubt! Finally, color...the dark color of a huge cobia. Quick Joe, please gaff this beast before it takes off again. Joe to the rescue. (Be sure to catch the great fight on video)    Ice cold water melon. Is there really any wonder why we think so much of Tammy?  Mister Randy Stover, Brandon, Florida, That's a porgy to be proud of:  The gags are ready to join the party:   Captain Bryon is so proud of us:  Well, it's been a long, most productive day. Finally! the sun sinks into the Western horizon  We are tired and hungry. Time for a great Mexican dinner, a hot shower, and a good nights sleep. Those bunks are calling out to us. Madeira Beach is still a very long ways away. We will be good and rested by morning. Ok! Let's take a look at our catch. The Florida carries a couple thousand pounds of crushed ice. Talk about cold fish! None colder; none better:  Mister Craig Scott, a Florida Fisherman 'Regular,' did extremely well:  Fish like that draws a great deal of attention. Even Mister Dylan Hubbard can't believe his eyes:  In the money jack pot winners. Craig won both the snapper & grouper catagories:  It's a good thing Will & Joe are so good at cleaning fish. We sure provide plenty of opportunities:  Will we actually ever see, 'Grown men brought to their knees by the mighty amber jack?' Can this fish, this power-house, actually force young muscular men to their knees? Craig, what do you think?  The mighty fish of the Florida Middle Grounds left a trail of busted lines, straighten out hooks, and broken rods. This battle is far from over. Watch the video, 'Grown men brought to their knees.' You wont believe your eyes. (Click on the link) 



Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

I will get on one of these trips one day!!!! Always enjoy your reports


----------



## purple haze

This is a trip you can catch fish on...and when you need a rest...rest... then you can catch a few more fish


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

If it wasn't so far, I would've booked a trip a long time ago. Great report as usual.


----------



## Loruna

Solid, thanks for sharing the catch!


----------



## Harbison

Thanks guys. I am honored that you like what I do. You are what keeps me going. Thank you!


----------



## jmiller2502

man thats awesome!!! id kill to catch a cobia that big!!


----------



## Harbison

It was a big boy. I saw the entire fight; it was really something. Hopefully some day U will catch one. Bob


----------



## flukedaddy

Outstanding. What kinda porgy is that looks like a sheepshead that forgot to put his stripes on.


----------



## Harbison

Thank you sir. I too identified the porgy as sheepshead. But with no stripes I was reluctant to call it such. Thanks for the ID. Bob


----------



## 192

Nice report as always. It is a jolt head porgy.

Mike


----------



## Harbison

Thank U sir! We think it was a sheepshead porgy. Sure was a big rascal. Bob


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Nice trip and catch. Can't wait until the 20th! Mr. Bob, are you going to be on that trip? Sea-r-cy


----------



## Harbison

Thanks very much. I am booked for the 20'th. Hope you are not camera shy! Bob


----------



## Slqfisher

Great video and what a mess of fish, i can see a trip in my future...


----------



## Harbison

We have been doing it on regular basis. It would be an honor to have you join us. Hope you are not camera shy.


----------

